# eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?



## Technojunky (14. Januar 2015)

*eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

nabend zusammen.

ich sitzt grad vor ner physik aufgabe und denke ich bin einfach zu blöd, oder denke zu kompliziert

das is die aufgabe: 
ein fahrzeug beschleunigt auf einer strecke von 40m von 0 auf 100 km/h
wie lange braucht das fahrzeug
berechnen sie die beschleunigung

und das was ich nich hinbekomme: 
wie schnell is das fahrzeug nach 10m


ich hab also mal alles gemacht und kam dann auf folgende ergebnisse

t2 (bei 100km/h) = 2,879sec  (t2=s/v)
a=9,65 m/s^2 (a=v/t)

und weil ich nimmer weiter wusste beim letzten punkt hab ich einfach mal angenommen.
da 10m ja 1/4 der strecke sind, hab ich gesagt t1 (bei 10m) = 1/4 von t2 --> V=a*t1=6,94m/s

dann hab ich auch nochmal den dreisatz benutzt, weil die geschwindigkeit ja ne lineare fkt ist und kam auf das gleiche ergebnis:

jetzt die frage: bin ich zu dumm? oder ist das richtig und ich denk einfach zu kompliziert 


edit: hier das diagramm


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Wer sagt dir den das das Auto keine Kurve bei der Beschleunigung hat, sondern ein absolut gleichmäßigen Verlauf ?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Der Ansatz ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Geschwindigkeit ist nur linear von der Zeit abhängig nicht vom Weg (müsste Quadratisch sein) .

Laut TW:

Unter der Bedingung s0 = 0 und v0 = 0.

v = sqrt(2*a*s)

=> sqrt(2*9,65*10) = 13,9 m/s


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir den das das Auto keine Kurve  bei der Beschleunigung hat, sondern ein absolut gleichmäßigen Verlauf  ?



Weil die Aufgabe sonst nicht lösbar wäre.  



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Ansatz ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Geschwindigkeit ist nur linear von der Zeit abhängig nicht vom Weg (müsste Quadratisch sein) .



Richtig.


Um die Beschleunigung zu errechnen bediene ich mich der Formel a = v^2 / (2*s) (die Herleitung bekommste sicher hin ).
--> a = (100/3,6)^2 m^2/s^2 / (2*40m) = 9,645 m/s^2  (verdammt dicker Sportwagen an der Grenze zur Bodenhaftung...)

Um auf die Geschwindigkeit nach 10m zu kommen einfach umstellen: v = sqr(2*a*s)

--> v = sqr(2*9,645 m/s^2 * 10 m) =13,89 m/s = 50 km/h.


Dabei gehe ich mal weil das wohl so gedacht ist von einem perfekt reibungsfreien System und einer Bodenhaftung von 100% aus. 


EDIT: uuuuund zu langsam^^


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Hab während meiner Schulzeit mehrmals an IPHO u.ä. teilgenommen, da hab ich also noch etwas Übung drin.


----------



## Technojunky (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

sooo: also die beschleunigung hab ich ja genau so...ohne quadrat krams und so. steht halt alles so in unserer formelsammlung
und ja, alles in einem idealen System bla bla. es geht wirklich nur um die Geschwindigkeit.
aber schonmal danke für die hilfe... ich frag mich aber ob das auch mit den uns gegebenen formel funktioniert... muss ja eigentlich 
der prof hat uns folgendes gegeben:

a=v/t
v=a*t
s=v1*t+1/2(v2-v1)*t ---> s=1/2(v2+v1)*t

nur iwie hab ichs damit nicht hinbekommen-.-


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Wenns mit den Bewegungsgesetzen nicht gleich klappt kannste hier sogar den Energieerhaltungssatz benutzen - falls dir das hilft:

Wkin = Wpot
1/2 m*v^2 = m*g*h

g ist Erdbeschleunigung, in diesem Falle einfach Beschleunigung
h ist Höhe über Nullpunkt, in diesem Falle die Wegstrecke

Wenn du das umstellst und die Masse rauskürzt kommste auch auf obige Formel.


----------



## Technojunky (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

ah ok, so hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. aber eig. ist h ja dann direkt 0 oder nicht= weil man ja keine höhe überwindet und somit gäbe es ja auch keine potentielle energie.. deswegen hab ich an die formeln der mechanik gar nicht erst gedacht xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Da die Beschleunigung eines Wagens physikalisch dasselbe ist wie die Gravitationsbeschleunigung (du kennst das mit Einstein und relativ und so... ein Fahrstuhlfahrer kann nicht unterscheiden ob der Fahrstuhl auf der Erde steht oder im Weltall mit 9,81 m/s beschleunigt wird) kannst du hier statt Erdbeschleunigung g die Beschleunigung des Wagens a nehmen und statt Höhe h den Weg s.

Ob der Wagen 40m von nem Turm auf die Erde fällt oder ob er aus eigener Kraft nach vorne 40m lang beschleunigt ist der Physik bzw. den Formeln egal - außer der Richtung die hier keine Rolle spielt ist der Vorgang (gerade beschleunigte Bewegung) der gleiche. 

Übrigens wäre es auch mit Richtungen dasselbe - dann würde man lediglich mit Vektoren statt mit Skalaren rechnen - die Formeln sind die gleichen.


----------



## Technojunky (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

mhh gut zu wissen

auf jeden fall danke für die hilfe, dann werd ich mir die formel für die aufschreiben


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Gern geschehen... viel Glück und Spaß im Studium (boah bin ich froh das hinter mir zu haben )!


----------



## Technojunky (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

hehe  ja is teilweise schon ziemlich anstrengend


----------



## Technojunky (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Hi nochma! 

also mit euren formeln und erklärungen bin ich gut klar gekommen.
nur hab ich grad nochmal ne aufgabe hier die mir grad ein bissl komisch vorkommt. unser prof verlangt, dass wir die aufgaben nicht mit auswendig gelernten formeln einfach runter rattern sondern der will sehen, dass wir das verstanden haben.

und da man bei einem v/t diagramm ja wunderschön, geometrische formeln hat (dreieck und rechteck ) liegt es ja nahe dass man das so lösen soll. klappt auch ganz gut aber bei folgender aufgabe hab ich grad probleme:

Ein Motorrad verdreifacht seine geschwindigkeit über eine strecke von 20m, die beschleunigung ist 5m/2^2.
gesucht sind also t, und v0 (anfangsgeschw.) 
und natürlich ein vt diagramm :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dabei ist das rote  dann die fläche 

so mein problem ist jetzt, dass ich keinen geeigneten weg finde, mit a und s auf t oder v zu kommen.

hab versucht die fläche so aufzustellen:  s= v0 * tb (das wäre das untere rechteck) + 1/2 v1*tb (dreieck) bzw. anstatt  v1 könnte man ja eig. auch 2*v0 (also delta v) nehmen. jedoch hätte man dann immer noch 2 unbekannte und nur ein gleichung -.-
wie weiter machen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Nur als Hinweis wie es gehen kann (ich wills nicht vorrechnen da es ja verstanden werden soll, daher selber machen, es ist nicht so schwierig):
Die Fläche unter einem Graphen zwischen den x-Werten a und b ist das Integral der Funktion mit den Grenzen a und b. Solltest du aus der Mathematik kennen - und das funktioniert in der Physik genau so, nur dass man die Variablen eben anders nennt... (und die Geradengleichung deiner Funktion da solltest du auch hinbekommen... mx+b und so)


----------



## Technojunky (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur als Hinweis wie es gehen kann (ich wills nicht vorrechnen da es ja verstanden werden soll, daher selber machen, es ist nicht so schwierig):
> Die Fläche unter einem Graphen zwischen den x-Werten a und b ist das Integral der Funktion mit den Grenzen a und b. Solltest du aus der Mathematik kennen - und das funktioniert in der Physik genau so, nur dass man die Variablen eben anders nennt... (und die Geradengleichung deiner Funktion da solltest du auch hinbekommen... mx+b und so)



hehe ja also mx+b bekomm ich noch so grade hin ;D

das wäre dann ja (ka wie man in matlab oder so nen integral beschreibt  ) : Integral (0 bis tb) [a*x+v0] (|dt ?).


aber das muss doch eigentlich auch einfacher gehen.

wie ich oben geschrieben habe sollte die fkt. s= v0*tb + 1/2*2v0*tb sein oder nicht? (wenn v1=3*v0 ist, dann wäre ja delta v[also die höhe vom "dreieck"] 2v0)


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

Ja, es geht einfacher wenn man die Lösung des Integrals voraussetzt. mx+b integriert nach x ist 1/2mx^2+bx+c.
Die Steigung m ist in deinem Falle die Beschleunigung a. Und wenn man für x die zeit t nutzt (das ist ja die Zeitachse) und für b v0 hat man schnell
1/2at^2+v0*t+s0... die Gleichung sollte dir bekannt vorkommen.

Die einzige "Leistung" die zum Lösen der Aufgabe benötigt wird ist zu erkennen, dass die Steigung deines Graphen die Beschleunigung ist...


----------



## Technojunky (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: eine physik aufgabe... bin ich blöd?*

dass m = a ist weiß ich 

.
meinst du bei der formel dann am ende +s0? ... oder eher v0? 

und in der formel hat man ja auch wieder 2 unbekannte   also im endeffekt brauch ich ja 2 gleichungen.

bzw ich hab auch versucht, in die von mir genannte gleichung für t dann 2v0/a einzusetzen... aber iwie kam ich am ende nicht auf m/s


----------

